
SHOW HK: Changed phone can't login my gmail account ever again. Any help? - ttty2
Just trying to log in my old gmail account with correct email and password and they ask me to verify my old phone number and the date I created that account.<p>Without this information, the account is completely lost forever. Thank you Google!<p>What can I do?
======
mkbkn
Nothing can be done. It's Google's stupid policy.

In my case, I knew the username, password, the date when it was created plus I
have access to the backup email id (non-Google), but no phone access. Still,
Google refused access.

~~~
ttty2
Oh crap. I really need to move on from them, I can't accept this anymore from
them.

~~~
lighthouse16
Take a look at ProtonMail.com

------
throwaway5250
Yeah, lost my account this way, even though it would have been blindingly
obvious who I was. Even had a Googler buddy go to bat. No dice.

If it absolutely, positively has to work, don't do it with a Google account.

------
bigblind
contact them. If you get it wrong there's usually a link to contact support.

~~~
ttty2
Last I heard, Google has no support. Can you please provide me a link to a
support page/email/phone number? Thank you

~~~
OafTobark
Not OP but Google does offer support for their paid products. With something
like gmail, you might be extremely limited to getting help if you can reach a
Googler. Worse case you can purchase one of their paid products in an attempt
to reach a human being but I don’t know if that will help at all. Probably
not.

